# Front bumper removal!



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

How do I remove the front bumper? I'm working my headlight retrofit and I can't get this thing off. I have removed all the clips on the top and bottom as well as the 3 tore screws in each of the wheel wells. 


Am I supposed to push it down or pull if out from the wheel well area?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Got it! Just needed a little brute force and I outsmarted it.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I win!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Remove the resonator while you are at it


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Did that the first week I owned the car


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

How did you previously remove the resonator without removing the front bumper?
removing and bypassing is two different things.

I can still see the front air duct in your pic that is still blocking a portion of your radiator. You can remove that as well if you are not using the resonator.


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

Just need to ask...I am planning to remove the bumper soon couse I need some installation done, but why should I remove the resonator? Do I need to do something else while I have the bumper down, maybe clean something? Sorry for the newbie questions, hope you understand 

Regards, 
Igor


----------

